# Looking for Turkey rights



## basshunter57 (Aug 5, 2016)

Looking for turkey ONLY rights in or near Butts County for the 2017 season. This will be for myself and my 6 year old son will tag along a few times.. If you have anything or know of anyone that may want to lease please send me a message..

Thank you


----------



## basshunter57 (Jan 12, 2017)

ttt


----------



## dgrenke2 (Jan 23, 2017)

*turkey lease*

i have 220 acre in dodge county with plenty of birds if you are interested inbox me


----------

